# PE



## qualified (10 Feb 2004)

Well, I called the recruiting center and they said they will call me within the week to schedule my CFAT, medical, PE so i guess that was pretty quick i handed the application last week of january.  How hard is the PE I can do the pushups and situps and the grip thing what im really worried about is the step thing what exactly do they do?  measure heart and pulse? and is it easy to pass that part? 
if all goes good hopefully ill make it in for april BMQ

anybody out there an Resource management clerk?
my choices are that and sigOPs


----------



## CF_MacAulay (10 Feb 2004)

hey qualified, your pe isnt too hard at all..just be able to do the minimum requirments on your application 19 situps 19 pushups etc etc...squeezing dont worry about it...60KG combined is easy..i did that in each hand...but dont worry about it, the step test just measures your heart rate and pulse...nothing serious,jsut remeber to breateh, keep oxygen flowwing through your body...that will keep your pulse lower and your blood pressure down a bit..its nothing hard...dont worry..


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2004)

LOL Dont worry about the step test at all! Its a complete joke, When I did mine I was nervous too but once I started doing it, I couldnt believe how easy it was! (Plus once you get in you will see lots of big people and you‘ll think "how in the he@@ did they pass there physical?)


----------



## Tpr.Orange (10 Feb 2004)

Ok 

just make sure for your pushups your hands are tucked under your shoulders. 

AS for the step test its 3 steps and you must walk up and down them to the music for 2 or 3 minutes and you must do 2 repetitions where the music gets faster the second time. Before you start they take your resting heart rate, and then they take your heart rate after each interval. as long as you fall into the healthy catagory you are fine...OH AND DONT DRINK COFFEE, or take caffine cause it speeds up your heart rate, which is something i forgot about until i failed the first time because of it


----------



## nate1982 (10 Feb 2004)

Hey guys...for the Physical Test do they actually make you go out and run 2.4km in under 11:56 around a track or what?
push ups are push ups and sit ups are sit ups we know right....
but i was wondering about actually running for this "aerobic" test
cause my huge sweaty fat **** friend made in into the CF and there is no way he could run 2.4km in under 12min
is this "step test" what your talking about?


----------



## gate_guard (12 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by CF_MacAulay:
> [qb] hey qualified, your pe isnt too hard at all..just be able to do the minimum requirments on your application 19 situps 19 pushups etc etc...[/qb]


The last thing this army needs is a bunch of weak lazy kids who can "just be able to do the minimum requirements." If you can‘t blaze through this weak standard, you have no business being in the army. We don‘t want you. Get your fat @ss off the couch and get in good shape before you even think about signing on the line. 19 pushups....weak.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (12 Feb 2004)

gate..i jsut went through with all the PE...are jsut a question hoq long have you been in the forces? i have seen MANY ppl fail their physical...the whole point of BT is to get you INOT hspae..and what not...do u think u get up at 5 am to run for no reason?? jsut for the **** of it? if you can do the minimum which i sure alot of ppl can..then thats all the military needs...then at basic trainging they will shape and mold you into the soldier you need to be....


----------



## slaw (12 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by CF_MacAulay:
> [qb] gate..i jsut went through with all the PE...are jsut a question hoq long have you been in the forces? i have seen MANY ppl fail their physical...the whole point of BT is to get you INOT hspae..and what not...do u think u get up at 5 am to run for no reason?? jsut for the **** of it? if you can do the minimum which i sure alot of ppl can..then thats all the military needs...then at basic trainging they will shape and mold you into the soldier you need to be.... [/qb]


very true..I am a fairly large guy 6‘1" 240lbs when i first started trainning I could barely pull off 7 pushups. I have been trainning my butt off for my physical test and prob will only be able to do the minimum requirments.
 all because someone can only do the min amount doesn‘t mean they aren‘t going to be a great soldier!


----------



## dano (12 Feb 2004)

As well, I am taking 2 fitness and aerobic class‘s each day just to ensure I can not only complete the physical test, but also to just stay above the standards when I get in.

I‘ve seen what they do on parade night in the reserves. 
It‘s basicly the adult version of cadets.
A buddy of mine from C coy say‘s the same thing.

I can understand you‘re view point though, Gate.
You had probably worked hard to get in. Only to have the standards lowered. Unfair huh?


----------



## gate_guard (12 Feb 2004)

People who want to join the military should have the foresight to plan for the physical requirements and demands of the job. If you were applying for a civilian job that had a list of bare minimums, wouldn‘t you want to exceed those minimum standards as much as possible in order to be more competitive and be that much more ready? It sickens me that people joining the CF are planning on being just good enough to get in. What kind of soldiers do you think they will be? If they don‘t have the motivation to get in shape before hand, they most likely won‘t have the motivation to stay in shape once they‘re in. No, just because someone can only do the min standard does not mean they aren‘t going to be a good soldier. It does show that they aren‘t prepared mentally and physically for a job that will involve a lot more than just 19 pushups and 19 situps.

As for basic training, the point is not to get you in shape. You should already be in shape before you go. The point of BT is teach you how to be a member of the military and to teach you how to work as a team. If you are out of shape, you will be tired all the time. If you are tired, you will not learn. If you don‘t learn what the instructors are teaching you, you will be a sub par soldier and a detriment to your fellow recruits. Do not mistake the recruiting standards of the CF as the same as the standards maintained by your regiment and your peers.

MacAuley,
Longer than you.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Feb 2004)

If you have an additude that only carries you to the minimum requirements take a hike, because we don‘t need you.  We have enough wasters in the military as is.

From now on, I want to see hard-chargers asking about how much weight they should be packing in their rucks to challenge themselves.

MacAuley,

Your picking a fight with the wrong guy.


----------



## finbar (13 Feb 2004)

The best thing you could do for yourself, your buds and the CF is to be good shape when taking your physical test. These are minimum standards. It‘s not enough to just meet the minimum standards. Work hard prior to taking the test. Things to focus on are: pushups, sit-ups, chin ups, grip strength and running. Plan ahead, start early and gradually push and build yourself up. Besides passing the test, PT will give you an added boost of self-confidence and pride. It will help you deal with and overcome many challenges and hardships. Things that lazy greasy civvies couldn‘t possibly imagine. 

You have to motivate yourself to succeed. If this is something you really want, you have to work your backside off to get there, otherwise your doing yourself, your buds and the CF no good.

Work Hard!


----------



## Gibson (13 Feb 2004)

Think of it this way.  I‘m on BMQ and a buddy of mine got jacked up for misplacing his gas mask (turned out it was with his kit, go figure).  Anyways, the MCpl instructing us had him do a lot more than 19 pushups!  I don‘t want to be the one who tells him "But MCpl I can‘t do 35, I only had to do 19 in test!"


----------



## kurokaze (13 Feb 2004)

if your mindset is to be able to do only 19 pushups you‘re going to be a whole world of hurt the first day of PT (believe me when I say you‘ll be doing alot more than 19.  One morning I counted that we did 160 pushups).

Listen to those who are actually in the service.  We are the ones who have gone through it and will tell you how things are.


----------



## dano (13 Feb 2004)

Speaking of BMQ and other course‘s.

Another buddy of mine in B Coy say‘s 

"All you really have to do is participate in the PT. If you can‘t do all the push ups, chin ups, running ect that instructer wants, it does not really matter. Just as long as you participate"

He‘s a guy with personal standards though. He thinks negative if anything of the CF. He wants to go down south and join the Marines.
He has also said we are slack in the CF.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (13 Feb 2004)

ok guys, listen im not disagreeing with you at all, i do 100 situps and **** a day...i work out regularly...but im jsut saying...and you all should know the military..after you put in your application and **** HOW long does it take to even get a CALL let alone be recruited..??? A LONG TIME!..and im saying if he can do the minimum on that day.then he has time to work out and stuff like that...im not doubting that BT is hard AT ALL...im jsut saying...thats all he needs to do...JUST to get in...but it can and WILL take a **** of alot more to get through BT...im not trying to start a fight or any of that BS..im just stating my opinion....i have every right to do so..i have seen overweight fat asses get through bt...im just stating according to the military thats what you HAVE to do to even be thought of...or have the SLIGHTEST chance...


----------



## Yes Man (13 Feb 2004)

I got caught off gaurd for my CFAT and PT test.  I handed in the the forms last monday night and my test is this monday comming up.  I thought I would have a least a month to get in better shape.  Right now I can only do about 24 pushups, 30 situps (in 1min) and I have no idea how I will do on that step test.


----------



## Jungle (13 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Yes Man:
> [qb]I thought I would have a least a month to get in better shape. [/qb]


Are you serious ??? Sounds like you are lazy... If you were serious about joining, you would be in good enough shape that you would have no doubt about passing the PT test.


----------



## D-n-A (13 Feb 2004)

you should have prepared yourself before you even applied

if your worried about the PT test, than think of how you‘d do on your basic training.


----------



## Yes Man (13 Feb 2004)

I think I am in good enough shape, but I‘m still worried about the step test.  I timed myself yesterday for a 2.4km run (I just ran out side so I‘m sure I could do better on a track) and i got it done in 10:05, but I have no idea if my heart rate was good enough. Thus I‘m not 100% sure.


----------



## kurokaze (15 Feb 2004)

MacAulay:


> HOW long does it take to even get a CALL let alone be recruited..??? A LONG TIME!..


I got called 3 wks after I handed in my application.

At any rate, don‘t take offense so easily.  Try to read the message and not the words.  Basically, we‘re all saying that you have to shoot above and beyond the min requirements.  I knew people who were able to easily pull off 30 pushups but when it came time to do their PT test, the tester told them they were doing the pushups wrong and had difficulty completing 19.

So, think about it.  If a recruit goes in being able to do only 19, what happens when the tester says that his hands are too far apart, or that he‘s not going low enough, etc.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (15 Feb 2004)

I Was One Of the More Lucky People Joining I Passed In my Papers Did My Medical/CFAT/Interview All in one Day A Week After Then A Week After the Physical 50 of both


----------



## Veteran`s son (15 Feb 2004)

Although I have never been in the CF, I agree completely with Kurokaze‘s point of view about the PT!


----------



## CF_MacAulay (15 Feb 2004)

yes i agree..i wasnt saying thats all he should be able to do...i was jsut  saying that thats all he HAD to do DURING TESTING...he should be able to do alot more...i understand that..im not trying to bother ne one or naything im just saying...and if u properly read your application...it tells you exactlly how to do your pushups...everyone gets woried that day regardless if they can do 10 or 1000 pushups...i was just saying that you HAVE to be able to do ATLEAST that..but should set your standards VERY high...me myself only hda to do 19 pushups...but after that...i did alot more..i work out daily...duing pushups..situps..etc...all the military stuff i do...well i dunno about ALL of it but you know...gate i understand what your saying completely..and i agree with you that ifa soldier can only do 19 pusups..hes in for trouble and we dont need to be dragging someone behind us in a PT....but im saying that for my case..i didnt have to exceed that right away because the system works so slowly i STILL havent gotten word back from the recruiting center...Jan 14 was when i did my CFAT etc..waiting for a ERC...and then my App. goes to my Unit for enrollment..so gate.my apologies...if i may have acted rude im sorry..


----------



## AlphaCharlie (15 Feb 2004)

The battle is 50% mental...


----------



## nate1982 (17 Feb 2004)

just wondering what is a good weight to pack in a rucksack to help train.
i starting off kinda slow right now i do 25lbs for a 4km RUN...around 35-40min
any pointers?


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (17 Feb 2004)

You could always push a car...that way you have lots of practise when it comes time to push the iltis back to base


----------

